

I Hate Commander Chris Hadfield - omnibrain
http://www.amazon.com/review/R6L2EVLMPPEQS

======
lolwutf
I hope one day we can all stop doing the 'Post title that's the opposite of
the popular opinion, but the content actually supports the popular opinion, it
just couches it in an unpopular way, so as to gain clicks with a headline that
makes it seem like the article was ACTUALLY going to support the unpopular
opinion'.

This is, in essence, just another form of slimy clickbait (albeit, one that
flies on HN).

